# Welches Grape Juice



## sneakybrandy (May 25, 2021)

I found some of these bottles recently and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me more about them.

From what I have found I believe they are Welches Grape Juice bottles and made by the Brockway Glass Company.

I think the numbers on the bottle are 
2373 3 14 and there is a B in a circle in the center.


I found this picture online but it looks just like what I have
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Alcatel_5004R using Tapatalk


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jun 19, 2021)

It’s a cool looking bottle. Probably from the 1960s. I see this for sale on eBay. Definitely not worth $19.99 ! Probably a $3 bottle.


----------

